
RobinHood added the ability to exercise contracts in the app - BigBalli
https://robinhood.com/us/en/support/articles/options-knowledge-center/
======
BigBalli
From the update:

Our team has been hard at work making improvements to our options offering and
we would like to share some of them with you today. Many of the updates are
already live in your app and we have even more coming soon. Here are some
highlights:

We’ve added the ability to exercise contracts in the app: Instead of
contacting support to exercise contracts, you can now exercise your long
contracts from your options position screens. Additionally, with instant
exercise, funds and shares from exercises are available immediately during
market hours.

We’ve included new guidance to help with early assignment scenarios: If you
have an early assignment, a new resolution flow will help guide you through
the potential actions of exercising contracts or trading shares to resolve an
account deficit. You can now also buy shares in the app if you’re in a short
position due to an early assignment.

We’re making buying power easier to understand: We've begun rolling out
updates to how buying power is shown in the app. Instead of showing negative
buying power, we’ll show your account deficit amount and the actions you can
take to resolve your deficit based on your trading situation.

We’re continuing to expand our options education resources: You can read about
advanced options strategies and topics like early options assignments in our
Help Center right now, and we’ll be adding more resources in the future.

------
null4bl3
".. Commission-free"

"click here to read about our fees"

